

USC Lab Creates 3-D Holographic Displays, Brings TIE Fighters to Life - babul
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/06/usc-lab-creates.html

======
babul
Also, of all the things they could have modelled, I like the fact they went
with a TIE fighter.

------
jcl
They demoed this at SIGGRAPH last year.

